# Pregnant again following 2 losses.



## merrymunky

Hi all,

Well my joy at falling pregnant in August was short lived with the loss of our much wanted rainbow baby at 6 weeks. 

I’m back and now approaching 5 weeks pregnant having fallen on the first cycle post miscarriage. It’s incredible really. Tried so hard for over ten years with nothing then three times in a year I’ve fallen pregnant at the ripe old age of 39. 

I’m not out of the woods here and know it could all crash down at any given moment. However my tests have been progressing nicely and today got a 2-3 weeks on a digi which I didn’t get at all with our last. I never progressed passed 1-2 weeks. It’s hard to be optimistic but here I am.


----------



## Pigeon

Was thinking about you just yesterday! Glad to hear you gave positive news, will keep everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Sharron1

Congrats.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good luck!


----------



## stephknits

What a roller coaster.  Am thinking of you and wishing you all the luck


----------



## silentsquirrel

Everything crossed for a good outcome, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Northerner

I am really wishing for the best possible outcome this time @merrymunky {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Jodee

Very best of wishes to you and the baby mm.


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you all. I got my 3+ yesterday on a digital so I am praying things are going well at present.


----------



## merrymunky

Measuring 6+1 which is slightly behind what I had hoped but could indeed be correct as I had two clear positive ovulation tests four days apart. This scan puts me in line with the later ovulation test. Little heartbeat flickering away. I can breathe for now. Hba1c is 48 so bang on target at the moment. Hopefully it will lower with the added insulting etc.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Keep breathing!  Well done on the HbA1c.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Eddy Edson

Good luck, MM!


----------



## Sasablad

Congrats, Good Luck.


----------



## Ditto

Rest up big time, best wishes. Don't travel anywhere. Both my friend and my sister lost their babies when they went on holiday.


----------



## SB2015

Just keep that breathing going.  It is so useful.


----------



## gail1

well done


----------



## merrymunky

Had our 12 week scan yesterday and all looks good!!

My dates are absolutely bang on. I am 11+5 today and baby is wriggling happily in there.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Excellent news!


----------



## Cleo

Great news - Congratulations !! X


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased for you MM. Great to see things are going well for you this time and keeping fingers crossed that all continues smoothly. X


----------



## Eddy Edson

Looking good, MM!


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Good to hear


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Fantastic news


----------



## SB2015

Good news @merrymunky.


----------



## grainger

Wow only just caught up on this! All sounding really positive. Will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

merrymunky said:


> Had our 12 week scan yesterday and all looks good!!
> 
> My dates are absolutely bang on. I am 11+5 today and baby is wriggling happily in there.


 So pleased to read this MM. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## merrymunky

Thank you everyone. Obviously tomorrow is not guaranteed but I am taking each day as it comes right now.


----------



## Pine Marten

merrymunky said:


> Thank you everyone. Obviously tomorrow is not guaranteed but I am taking each day as it comes right now.


I've just caught up with this, so 'tomorrow' is now 'today'... all the best to you, merrymunky, and great news about the 12 week scan! Love n hugs


----------



## Wirrallass

I've only just caught up with this too. Taking each day as it comes is sound advice to yourself MM. Noticed you haven't posted since 12 November ~ hope all is well with you and your babe.
 
Love & hugs x
WL


----------



## merrymunky

wirralass said:


> I've only just caught up with this too. Taking each day as it comes is sound advice to yourself MM. Noticed you haven't posted since 12 November ~ hope all is well with you and your babe.
> View attachment 12680
> Love & hugs x
> WL



Hi,

As far as I am aware all is ok. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow. I’m a little nervous as we lost our son at 16 weeks so fast approaching that milestone. I’m still being monitored closely by the diabetic/maternity team. At the moment my appointments are fortnightly rather than weekly as the diabetes is under great control. 

I’ve had a few little wobbles along the way. I had a letter to say they had detected group b strep so that’s another issue for labour and I will need to be on an IV antibiotic as soon as I go into labour. However it wasn’t even present at my last appointment.  It comes and goes apparently. I had a little wobble with some orange discharge a couple of weeks ago so mentioned it to the midwife. They took a vaginal swab to check for infections etc. It showed a growth of normal bacteria but they prescribed antibiotics just to be precautious. My medication stash no resembles that of a 90 year old but I’m willing to take it all if it means a healthy baby. 
I’m on metformin, pregnancy vitamins, folic acid ( decided to keep taking it for a while longer), antibiotics, aspirin, slow release nighttime insulin, j also have novorapid so I can have some carbs at mealtimes when I need to...it’s hilarious!


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Yes strep b can come and go so don’t worry too much about that now. 
Glad everything is going pretty well and hope you get through the 16 week milestone gently. 

I don’t know if it would help you but I had some sessions with a hypnotherapist when I was pregnant with my last one as I’d had problems with with the birth of my first and had a miscarriage in between. It didn’t do a great deal for me during labour but was a good way to relax and deal with worries in the 6 weeks leading up to birth.


----------



## merrymunky

We had our 20 week scan this morning and all is well. Baby is growing at a normal rate, everything is present and correct. I am delighted to say we are expecting a girl.


----------



## Pine Marten

Excellent, @merrymunky, I'm so pleased for you! Look after yourself (I'm sure you are ) and keep us all updated - lots of love xxx


----------



## Flower

That is lovely news @merrymunky


----------



## SB2015

Excellent news  @merrymunky 
Keep in touch


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Fantastic news!


----------



## rebrascora

Wow! Isn't she beautiful! Can't believe how much detail you can make out on the scan. Fab result, Hope things continue to go smoothly for you MM.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

So pleased for you


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> We had our 20 week scan this morning and all is well. Baby is growing at a normal rate, everything is present and correct. I am delighted to say we are expecting a girl.


Great news MM. I was wondering how things were with you and now I know


----------



## Eddy Edson

merrymunky said:


> We had our 20 week scan this morning and all is well. Baby is growing at a normal rate, everything is present and correct. I am delighted to say we are expecting a girl.



Fantastic! So pleased for you.


----------



## Pigeon

Really pleased for you, @merrymunky! I found the 20 weeks scan fascinating, so much detail and reassuring to see all is fine. Our little boy arrived safely 2 weeks ago, still can't quite believe he is ours but it's been amazing. The time will go so quick for you now, having experienced a loss as well we were very cautious with our optimism, but it was good to get to milestones like 24 weeks where you know they would try to save him if he arrived then, and then each week I read what else had developed and reassured myself he was getting closer to being here.


----------



## Cleo

Pigeon said:


> Really pleased for you, @merrymunky! I found the 20 weeks scan fascinating, so much detail and reassuring to see all is fine. Our little boy arrived safely 2 weeks ago, still can't quite believe he is ours but it's been amazing. The time will go so quick for you now, having experienced a loss as well we were very cautious with our optimism, but it was good to get to milestones like 24 weeks where you know they would try to save him if he arrived then, and then each week I read what else had developed and reassured myself he was getting closer to being here.


Congratulations Pigeon !


----------



## Cleo

merrymunky said:


> We had our 20 week scan this morning and all is well. Baby is growing at a normal rate, everything is present and correct. I am delighted to say we are expecting a girl.


Congratulations MM !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great to hear @merrymunky. Lovely that you know what to expect - made it so much more real for us when Jane was pregnant with ours. 

Everything crossed for you


----------



## merrymunky

Pigeon said:


> Really pleased for you, @merrymunky! I found the 20 weeks scan fascinating, so much detail and reassuring to see all is fine. Our little boy arrived safely 2 weeks ago, still can't quite believe he is ours but it's been amazing. The time will go so quick for you now, having experienced a loss as well we were very cautious with our optimism, but it was good to get to milestones like 24 weeks where you know they would try to save him if he arrived then, and then each week I read what else had developed and reassured myself he was getting closer to being here.



Aw congratulations!!! So happy you have your baby in your arms at last. 24 weeks will definitely be a milestone for me. I have an anterior placenta so I’m not feeling movement yet which still causes anxiety even though I saw a proper little wriggler at the scan. 

How did you find the diabetes through pregnancy? So far mine has been under excellent control but over the last couple of weeks I’ve actually had low numbers creeping in rather than higher numbers as the consultant keeps warning me will happen. Resulted in a hypo at 1.8 last night which terrified me.


----------



## Pigeon

1.8 is scary! Definitely keep some glucose near the bed - think I can pretty much swig sugary squash in my sleep! Talk to your team about adjusting your dose or maybe learning to carb count if you are on a fixed dose.

Whilst 1.8 is not good for you, don't panic about the baby-my understanding is that high bg goes through to the baby but low bg doesn't - the baby can take the glucose she needs from you. So there's no harm to her but you need to get your levels sorted out to prevent you becomingv hypo unaware.

My insulin needs varied through the pregnancy, an initial increase then a drop of about 25%, rise again from about week 24 to 36 then a drop again. Kept me on my toes!

Best of luck getting it sorted, @merrymunky


----------



## SB2015

1.8 is a bit scary, but glad that you sorted it.  Well done.  I keep juice by the bed for those ones (check the carb content, some have been lowered) as the glucose gets in more quickly.

Great to hear of your progress @merrymunky , and congrats @Pigeon 
.


----------



## PhoebeC

merrymunky said:


> We had our 20 week scan this morning and all is well. Baby is growing at a normal rate, everything is present and correct. I am delighted to say we are expecting a girl.


I havent been on in a long while and I have been wondering how you have been getting on. It's wonderful to hear the news that you are pregnant, and so pregnant and that baby is doing so well. Keep up the good work. 

It is a total battle and all you can do is day by day, but you will get there. Here if you need to rant or ask questions. Take care!


----------



## merrymunky

Well we smashed the 24 week viability milestone. She’s kicking every day and I had a growth scan on Friday and she’s doing very well. Normal range of growth and looking healthy. 

They gave me a pic of her little face. I’ve also posted my 12, 20 and 24 week comparison pic. Can’t wait to see what she actually looks like!


----------



## Thebearcametoo

So glad everything is going well


----------



## SB2015

On a bit of a break from the forum, but just wanted to check in on your progress.
Such good news.


----------



## PhoebeC

She’s a cutie already.

Hope your well xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lovely, so pleased for you.


----------



## merrymunky

Well we have reached the third trimester and had a growth scan on Friday at 28+4.
She’s doing very well and is weighing approximately 3lb 4oz. She’s sitting right in the middle of the growth chart range which is fab.

my diabetes control is wavering though as I was told it would. It’s getting very difficult to keep the levels down which is frustrating me beyond belief as I just want to stay as well as possible and keep my girl safe.

here she is on Friday morning...


----------



## rebrascora

Fantastic news MM and a wonderful scan photo. She looks like she is blowing a bubble. I really hope everything continues to go smoothly for you down the home stretch! The finish line is in sight! XX


----------



## merrymunky

rebrascora said:


> Fantastic news MM and a wonderful scan photo. She looks like she is blowing a bubble. I really hope everything continues to go smoothly for you down the home stretch! The finish line is in sight! XX


She had her fist up by her mouth. So cute.
It’s scary to think we are headed for the finish line. I’m so scared daily that something is going to go wrong. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

You’re doing so well. Hope the next few weeks fly by for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

pleased to hear baby is doing well.


----------



## PhoebeC

Hunni you are so close now, try not to worry and freak yourself out. She’s beautiful and a healthy weight! Xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thank you so much for the update MM. Keeping everything crossed for you for the coming weeks.


----------



## SB2015

Thanks @merrymunky for the fabulous update.
Such lovely news.


----------



## merrymunky

31 weeks today. Working from home until I finish for maternity next Friday. Can’t say I’m not panicking  about what’s going to happen in amongst all the coronavirus pandemic. It worries me greatly and has already put a stop to my long awaited baby shower, my goodbye from work, the chance to have my mum at the birth as well as hubby, plus the possibility that none of the grandparents will be able to come and meet her while she’s a newborn. Breaks my heart a bit. I know her safety is the most important thing right now though.


----------



## SB2015

Thanks for the update @merrymunky 

It is an uncertain time for everyone, and sorry that your plans have had to change around the birth, but very pleased that you are already working from home to keep yourself safe.

Take care


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Eek! Not long now MM!


----------



## Ralph-YK

merrymunky said:


> plus the possibility that none of the grandparents will be able to come and meet her while she’s a newborn.


Video call?


----------



## merrymunky

Ralph-YK said:


> Video call?


 Oh we will but it’s just not the same. They’ve been waiting for so many years. My husband and I have been together for 18 years and trying for 11 years. He is an only child so this baby is so special to them. My mum is heartbroken that she won’t get newborn cuddles. It’s hard.


----------



## trophywench

The thing that bothers me as a greatgrandma, MM, isn't anything from that POV - it's for your baby.  Nearly all 'our lot' have been passed around from one to the other constantly - sometimes from an hour old and consequently relate to all adults (I mean the ones their mother wants them to relate to and happily leaves them with - not random ones!)   The couple that have not been passed around from birth do things like piercingly scream uncontrollably when they don't happen to like ANY teeny little thing.  Fair enough if someone incompetent is changing a nappy or something - but not eg when their own mother happens to want to drink her tea or go to the loo.

Good grief.


----------



## Toucan

I know it won't be all quite as planned @merrymunky , but it will still be a time of great joy,
All of the many 'uncles and aunties' are I'm sure so pleased it is going well for you.


----------



## SueEK

So glad all is going well @merrymunky , not too long now. May not be as planned but as long as you and baby are fine that is what matters but I don’t need to tell you that. We will all feel like Gidparents to you little one as we feel like we have been there all the way.  Much love to you x


----------



## merrymunky

Bless you all. I appreciate your kind words. Growth scan tomorrow. It’ll be the first time I have left the house other than to hang washing on the line in the garden in over two and a half weeks.

Baby is currently having a nice little wiggle. Hopefully the scan will show that she is growing well as usual. She has a big head and abdomen but so far has been well within the normal growth range on the chart. 5 and a half weeks and she may be here. Can’t wait to share pictures. We know her name. It’s weird to talk about her by her actual name and yet have no clue what she looks like.

TW, you raise a good point. I Don’t want a fussy baby. I want a happy one surrounded by all her favourite people. As much as I want all the cuddles I’ve been so looking forward to watching our family cuddle her.


----------



## SB2015

Enjoy the trip out tomorrow.
I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## trophywench

I recently had to have an ultrasound scan of my liver, which it turned out there was nowt wrong with apparently but had had a couple of odd blood test results which might have indicated that, and I found it quite amusing cos the local facility is in the same building as my GP surgery so if you have a nurse or phlebotomy appointment they all share the same small waiting area.  Scanning lady said it made a nice change from the usual pregnancies and aortas for her.  That gel seems to spread far and wide though, doesn't it?

Hope baby MM (should we christen the babe 'mm' ?) is still hale and hearty!  Their heads do look big really cos TBH heads don't grow all that much from birth onwards, hence their bodies sort of have to grow into, their heads!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope the scan went well @merrymunky


----------



## KARNAK

Rooting for you @merrymunky and baby hubby included, not long now your doing great. xxx


----------



## merrymunky

Hi all, forgot to update!

Scan went well. Her head circumference was more normal range and she was estimated to weigh 4lb 13oz so she is surely over 5lb by now!
She looked great but was sitting breech with her feet over her head. I’m hoping she turns before my next scan at 36 weeks. No pictured this time sadly.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Hi all, forgot to update!
> 
> Scan went well. Her head circumference was more normal range and she was estimated to weigh 4lb 13oz so she is surely over 5lb by now!
> She looked great but was sitting breech with her feet over her head. I’m hoping she turns before my next scan at 36 weeks. No pictured this time sadly.


Great news, thanks so much for letting us all know. We feel we are a real part of baby Merrymunky. Don’t worry about her position, she has plenty of time to turn.  Take very good care of yourself xx


----------



## trophywench

Years ago, next door neighbour had to go all the way from Kidderminster to Worcester hospital to have her baby turned at 39 weeks.  Halfway home in the car the little bugger turned back again, and did exactly the same after her waters broke, a couple of hours before she gave birth.

Hence my advice to any lady in your position is, plenty of time yet!  Babies normally DO get where they're supposed to be when they get the signals from mum's hormones that they need to do it!


----------



## trophywench

PS - told you about heads didn't I!


----------



## SB2015

merrymunky said:


> Hi all, forgot to update!
> 
> Scan went well. Her head circumference was more normal range and she was estimated to weigh 4lb 13oz so she is surely over 5lb by now!
> She looked great but was sitting breech with her feet over her head. I’m hoping she turns before my next scan at 36 weeks. No pictured this time sadly.


Thanks for the update @merrymunky 

Good news about normal size head, and as others have said plenty of times for her to have a wiggle round before  the next scan.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

There’s plenty of time for her to turn MM. It’s not uncommon for babies to be upside down at this stage.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great stuff MM. I’m sure she’ll get herself sorted when the time comes.


----------



## merrymunky

I forgot to update after my scan on Friday. She’s head down!

I wasn’t expecting that at all as I hadn’t felt her turn and I was still feeling hiccups and big hard movements high up. Must be a bum not a head now!

I’m being induced on Tuesday 12th. So close now and the anxiety is ramping up.

I got some great pictures this time:


----------



## rebrascora

So pleased for you MM. That last photo is incredible..... she is looking right at the camera! What a beauty! It all seems to be going totally to plan so fingers crossed the final hurdle will be equally straightforward. You are definitely on the home straight with the winning line in sight. So excited for you! XX


----------



## Pine Marten

What rebrascora said! It's amazing, isn't it, I can't forget the scan pics of my granddaughter - all good wishes to you @merrymunky , it'll be fabulous!


----------



## stephknits

Fantastic and lovely pictures


----------



## Lindarose

Such an exciting time! Your little one will be with you soon. Good luck for 12th May xx


----------



## Eddy Edson

Oh wow! That's so good, MM.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Hope all goes smoothly next week. Those scans are amazing.


----------



## trophywench

Woo hoo - roll on Tuesday!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sending you all the best for Tuesday.


----------



## SB2015

Best wishes for next Tuesday MM


----------



## Sally W

All the best for Tuesday. It’s been a long road for you but so worth it!


----------



## rebrascora

Gosh, just 2 days to go MM! Wishing you both well and so looking forward to an exciting update to this thread!


----------



## silentsquirrel

Best wishes for Tuesday, MM!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Lanny

All the best for Tuesday & eagerly awaiting updates & photos!


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> I forgot to update after my scan on Friday. She’s head down!
> 
> I wasn’t expecting that at all as I hadn’t felt her turn and I was still feeling hiccups and big hard movements high up. Must be a bum not a head now!
> 
> I’m being induced on Tuesday 12th. So close now and the anxiety is ramping up.
> 
> I got some great pictures this time:View attachment 14091View attachment 14092View attachment 14093


Fab. Thinking of you.


----------



## trophywench

Hear Hear @merrymunky ! - shedloads of virtual aunties and uncles here, all waiting for virtual cuddles with minimunky!


----------



## merrymunky

Aw thanks all. I’m terrified now. We spent the day making sure the isofix base and car seat are fitted properly for the car and building her bedside crib. We’ve gone for the snuzpod. Took a while but it’s all ready and it feels very scary knowing we are days away.


----------



## SueEK

merrymunky said:


> Aw thanks all. I’m terrified now. We spent the day making sure the isofix base and car seat are fitted properly for the car and building her bedside crib. We’ve gone for the snuzpod. Took a while but it’s all ready and it feels very scary knowing we are days away.


So excited for you. We will need photos as soon as poss. Good luck with everything and will be thinking of you Tuesday xx


----------



## stephknits

All the best for Tuesday!  Can't wait for.pics.


----------



## AndBreathe

All the best for Tuesday @merrymunky .


----------



## SB2015

Glad you are all prepared, but not at all surprised.
Have a good day tomorrow and all the best for Tuesday.
So looking forward to the photos.


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @merrymunky just catching up with the forum, I`m so delighted for you and OH for tomorrow can`t wait to see photos, take care thinking of all three of you.


----------



## Northerner

Wishing you the very best, I hope that everything goes smoothly


----------



## Flower

My very best wishes for tomorrow @merrymunky


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Thinking of you. Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora

Getting a bit concerned that we haven't had an update yet. Thinking of you MM and hoping it has all gone well and you are just too busy with your new arrival to bother with us old fogies. XX


----------



## AndBreathe

rebrascora said:


> Getting a bit concerned that we haven't had an update yet. Thinking of you MM and hoping it has all gone well and you are just too busy with your new arrival to bother with us old fogies. XX



I've been wondering too, how things have progressed.


----------



## trophywench

…. and me!


----------



## SueEK

I keep checking to see if there’s any piccies posted but expect MM is rather busy and tired


----------



## Cleo

Hope all ok MM x


----------



## SB2015

I too keep checking to see if there is any news.
I look forward to seeing an update.


----------



## Ditto

Me too.


----------



## merrymunky

Hello all!

So happy to report that Eris Rose Teagle made it safely into the world at 1.11am on Thursday 14th May. Mummy had fantastic labour to begin with but later on it took a bit of a turn as baby wasn’t coping well with the drip as it was making her heart rate dip. They took me off it for a while but when they started it up again the contractions became unbearable. Had a failed epidural and was in absolute agony. Pushed for an hour before it got too much and her heart started dipping again as her head seemed just stuck. Ended up with forceps delivery which has left her with a bit of palsy on the right side of her face which I’m assured is temporary but she has to keep her right eye covered closed for now until it will close properly so it doesn’t dry out and irritate her. She is utterly gorgeous though and so far is just a dream. So calm and alert when awake.


----------



## Robin

Congratulations! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## SB2015

Yippppeeeeeee
So lovely to hear your news MM
Such gorgeous photos.


----------



## Barbie1

I am so so pleased for you and your new little monkey.
All that hard work has really paid off - she is gorgeous! 

Welcome to the world, Eris, (so sorry it is not that nice a world at the moment, but it will get better!) and have a long and happy life. 

And MM too!


----------



## SueEK

Wonderful news MM, am so very happy for you and your family. She is absolutely beautiful. I hope you are feeling ok yourself, take it as easy as you can for a few weeks and just concentrate on your lovely longed for baby. Couldn’t be happier for you. Much love to you all and thank you so much for sharing your journey with us all xxx


----------



## Lindarose

Many congratulations to you on the arrival of your beautiful daughter Eris. She’s here at last!


----------



## Sally71

Oh she is absolutely beautiful, I’m so pleased for you! Make sure you savour the time while she's tiny, they grow up and change far too quickly! Thanks for the pictures x


----------



## Flower

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl @merrymunky what lovely news. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Cleo

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Woohoo! Best news I've heard all year!  Many, many congratulations to you all, I am so happy for you


----------



## Ralph-YK

Congratulations! Merry Munky


----------



## stephknits

HUGE congratulations! Welcome to the world little Eris.  Well done Merry, we are all so delighted you are both well and congrats to Mr merry too


----------



## silentsquirrel

Thank you so much for taking the time to share, MM, such a beautiful little girl.  Welcome, Eris!
Take care of yourselves, and make the most of this very special time.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Eris, she's gorgeous


----------



## Pine Marten

Many congratulations from me too for a beautiful baby, and a lovely name too   - well done, MM, lots of love! Take care of yourself now and enjoy some family time


----------



## Ditto

You must be so happy, wonderful news. Beautiful names.


----------



## trophywench

Just FAB !!!!  Daddy looks very suitably besotted so I'll give you a tip - do your best to keep him that way!

Welcome to a very weird world, Erin Rose.

Are you both home yet, MM?   (and have to ask - how is your own 'undercarriage' faring?)


----------



## KARNAK

Well done and congratulations on your beautiful baby daughter MM & dad, sending lots of love to you all. xxx


----------



## Contused

Congratulations and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Congratulations


----------



## AndBreathe

merrymunky said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So happy to report that Eris Rose Teagle made it safely into the world at 1.11am on Thursday 14th May. Mummy had fantastic labour to begin with but later on it took a bit of a turn as baby wasn’t coping well with the drip as it was making her heart rate dip. They took me off it for a while but when they started it up again the contractions became unbearable. Had a failed epidural and was in absolute agony. Pushed for an hour before it got too much and her heart started dipping again as her head seemed just stuck. Ended up with forceps delivery which has left her with a bit of palsy on the right side of her face which I’m assured is temporary but she has to keep her right eye covered closed for now until it will close properly so it doesn’t dry out and irritate her. She is utterly gorgeous though and so far is just a dream. So calm and alert when awake.
> View attachment 14160View attachment 14161View attachment 14162



Huge congratulations merrymunky.  You must be both elated and relieved.

Eris looks really perfect in every way, even with her jaunty eye patch.


----------



## Pigeon

Well done you, what lovely news! Enjoy all the snuggles, so happy for you all xxx


----------



## Lanny

Huge congratulations to all of you @merrymunky , Mr. Munky & little baby Eris! 

Aw! She’s a little beauty!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## rebrascora

Just what we all need. Some fabulous, happy, positive news and some gorgeous photos. Thanks so much MM for giving us all a much needed lift in spirits and many, many congratulations to you all. So pleased you have a beautiful bundle of joy for all your hard work and effort and heartache over the past couple of years. Loving her name! Is there any meaning behind it or just picked because it is pretty like she is? 
Hope you are feeling fully recovered soon and look forward to updates as and when you have time.... although doubt you are going to have much spare in the near future! XX


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So happy to report that Eris Rose Teagle made it safely into the world at 1.11am on Thursday 14th May. Mummy had fantastic labour to begin with but later on it took a bit of a turn as baby wasn’t coping well with the drip as it was making her heart rate dip. They took me off it for a while but when they started it up again the contractions became unbearable. Had a failed epidural and was in absolute agony. Pushed for an hour before it got too much and her heart started dipping again as her head seemed just stuck. Ended up with forceps delivery which has left her with a bit of palsy on the right side of her face which I’m assured is temporary but she has to keep her right eye covered closed for now until it will close properly so it doesn’t dry out and irritate her. She is utterly gorgeous though and so far is just a dream. So calm and alert when awake.
> View attachment 14160View attachment 14161View attachment 14162


Many, many congrats...


----------



## Sally W

Many congratulations MM. lovely baby girl. Thanks for the update


----------



## Bexlee

Huge congratulations. Wishing you all the very best ...... and hopefully a little bit of sleep 

Take care.


----------



## Bloden

Aw, fab @merrymunky. So pleased for you both. What a cutie!


----------



## eggyg

How did I miss this? Many, many congratulations to you all. Love the name but am biased, I have a Rosie. She’s nearly 33 though! Keep us updated with your progress when you have a minute.


----------



## trophywench

Husbands Grandma was a Rose hence one granddaughter is too, two of her sisters also have flowers as second names.  One got 'Jade' - very fashionable at the time!  Neither of us have second names, deliberately in both cases - my own mom & dad swore in the vestry any children would only get one since being Wartime, the marriage certificate wasn't completed in advance and all parents and they too had so many flippin names it took ages!  Hence my big sis got Gillian - and encouraged by Ted Ray on radio at the time - I got Jennifer.  Funnily enough - so did a girl who is still my mate, and for the same reason.  (Not sure about this but may have been 'ITMA'.)


----------



## merrymunky

trophywench said:


> Just FAB !!!!  Daddy looks very suitably besotted so I'll give you a tip - do your best to keep him that way!
> 
> Welcome to a very weird world, Erin Rose.
> 
> Are you both home yet, MM?   (and have to ask - how is your own 'undercarriage' faring?)


 we are indeed home and my undercarriage has NO desire to ever go through that particular experience again at the moment. I will maybe post a birth story another time but it became an emergency forceps and episiotomy affair so I have lovely stitches and am quite tender though managing ok!


----------



## Northerner

merrymunky said:


> we are indeed home and my undercarriage has NO desire to ever go through that particular experience again at the moment. I will maybe post a birth story another time but it became an emergency forceps and episiotomy affair so I have lovely stitches and am quite tender though managing ok!


I hope you recover well, and soon  She's here!  And home!


----------



## eggyg

merrymunky said:


> we are indeed home and my undercarriage has NO desire to ever go through that particular experience again at the moment. I will maybe post a birth story another time but it became an emergency forceps and episiotomy affair so I have lovely stitches and am quite tender though managing ok!


I had forceps with my first, she’s 36 now, and we both said never again. Three daughters later! Just saying!   PS, your “ undercarriage” will recover eventually but you’ll never look a thong in the eye again!


----------



## SB2015

Glad to hear that you are home @merrymunky 
Enjoy the cuddles and we look forward to some more pics if you ever get a spare moment.


----------



## Pine Marten

merrymunky said:


> we are indeed home and my undercarriage has NO desire to ever go through that particular experience again at the moment. I will maybe post a birth story another time but it became an emergency forceps and episiotomy affair so I have lovely stitches and am quite tender though managing ok!


We all say never again! - my granddaughter (pic as my profile) was delivered by ventouse after a long exhausting labour and my daughter has said never never never again!   

Many congratulations again xxxx


----------



## Hardy

How wonderful. Many congratulations


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah I’m so sorry I’m late congratulating you @merrymunky - Eris arrived while I was having a few days off for my youngest‘s 21st. Believe me that will come back round far more quickly that you could possibly imagine!!

So pleased to see you all looking so healthy and happy. Glad you are recovering well, but... yeeeee-ouch!


----------



## merrymunky

Thanks all. 11 days into this crazy ride and we are doing fine. We’ve had a couple of utterly horrendous nights where Eris didn’t sleep till 6.30am but the last two nights she has slept though, including changes and sleep feeds.
She is mostly a little sweetheart. We had an 11 day check today and she now weighs 7lb 2oz and her mild jaundice is gone. The midwife is so pleased with her!

Some more pictures! We have taken hundreds!


----------



## silentsquirrel

So beautiful!  Make the most of this precious time.


----------



## Eddy Edson

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. 11 days into this crazy ride and we are doing fine. We’ve had a couple of utterly horrendous nights where Eris didn’t sleep till 6.30am but the last two nights she has slept though, including changes and sleep feeds.
> She is mostly a little sweetheart. We had an 11 day check today and she now weighs 7lb 2oz and her mild jaundice is gone. The midwife is so pleased with her!
> 
> Some more pictures! We have taken hundreds!View attachment 14286View attachment 14287View attachment 14288View attachment 14289View attachment 14290View attachment 14291View attachment 14292



Awww she's beautiful! 

Glad you like her


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> Thanks all. 11 days into this crazy ride and we are doing fine. We’ve had a couple of utterly horrendous nights where Eris didn’t sleep till 6.30am but the last two nights she has slept though, including changes and sleep feeds.
> She is mostly a little sweetheart. We had an 11 day check today and she now weighs 7lb 2oz and her mild jaundice is gone. The midwife is so pleased with her!
> 
> Some more pictures! We have taken hundreds!View attachment 14286View attachment 14287View attachment 14288View attachment 14289View attachment 14290View attachment 14291View attachment 14292


MM she is adorable. Utterly huggable


----------



## trophywench

Yep, just want a cuddle!  Poor little morkin would be sick of being passed round us lot by now if we could be let loose on her; just as well we can't probably.

Hopefully she's got herself into a proper sleep/wake routine now MM, does sometimes take a while - remember it's all entirely strange for her whatever it is.  Just got used to sleeping in a hospital crib and being handled by people in plastic aprons then whipped away to sleep somewhere else and no plastic - you try getting used to any new bed, eg when you go on holiday.  I mean, we have a motorhome we've had for 5 years - and still takes me ages to get used to the bed in that again.


----------



## SueEK

What an absolute darling MM, you must be so proud. You look great as well so well done to you. I looked like a bag lady for months haha. Thanks for the photos they are wonderful. I too would love cuddles but it will have to be virtual ones


----------



## SB2015

Thank you MM for posting the photos.  Such lovely ones.
This is so lovely to see in these strange times.


----------



## Northerner

Absolutely gorgeous!  ❤️


----------



## Thebearcametoo

So cute.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Awwwwww! such lovely pics MM. Couldnt be happier for you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

She's gorgeous


----------



## Jodee

Eris is gorgeous just like you MM 

~Congratulations xox


----------



## PhoebeC

Sorry I am so well wishing congratulations! 

Well done you wonderful mummy  

Enjoy every second as they grow so fast. 

You have made the most beautiful person. Fantastic.


----------



## merrymunky

10 months old today and finally celebrating my first Mother’s Day with a living child. Magical!


----------



## Sally W

Congratulations. So happy it worked out for you after such a long road


----------



## SB2015

Fabulous photo @merrymunky 
Happy Mother’s Day.


----------



## Sharron1

merrymunky said:


> 10 months old today and finally celebrating my first Mother’s Day with a living child. Magical! View attachment 16418


Absolutely adorable. Thank you.Hope you have an enjoyable MD.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Beautiful x


----------



## Ditto

Congratulations.


----------



## trophywench

Little cracker!


----------



## Cherrelle DUK

What an absolutely beautiful baby and story. Thank you so much for sharing your journey with us!


----------



## KARNAK

Hi @merrymunky superb photos hope you are all well, Eris certainly looks a star.


----------

